# Nissan "one to one" center.



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Today I had a missed call on my cell phone. When I called it back, I received an automated prompt telling me that I was calling the "Nissan one to one center" and that I should leave a message for someone to call me back when they reopened. Does anyone here know what this "one to one center" is and why they would be calling me?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

It's their new customer service program. It's an attempt to get you to do your service work at the dealership. They use an old Jedi mind trick where they try to make you feel real special, valued even, while tricking you into spending more money.
http://www.nissanusa.com/form/1,,action-landing,00.html


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

well that makes sense... lol

Thanks


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

And when you've got em' on the phone, tell them that your friend got a complimentary Nissan flashlight at his last service visit and ask them if you should expect to recieve something like this (since you are 'the customer'). Tell them how important 'added value' is to you, as a customer and see what they offer. Milk em' for whatever you can! And don't feel bad, they called you remember.


----------



## stoptryingtoscrewme (Nov 13, 2015)

I felt special, I booked an appointment at 10 am and dropped my car off. I was informed at 4 pm they had just started to look at the car. There was no time left to do any maintenance so I would have to give up my car again another day, and my bill for them screwing me around for the day and not doing anything was $100.

They treat you special alright. Run, don't walk to get your vehicle serviced somewhere else it will save you time and money.


----------

